# Gauge question



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I was wondering as I do research for my turbo build up what is the most important things to have gauges for I have the standard oil presure and oil temp water temp RPMS volts and boost. is there really a big need for the air fuel ratio meters I hear people talk about I plan on/hope for about 250 wheel horse power out of a CA18DET fully built of course not just a turbo upgrade but full port and polish exrude honed intake balance and blueprinted bottom half maybe go as far as knife edgeing the crank to save wieght and parsitic drag also lightwieght flywheel and underdrive pulleys with some good cams and the right turbo and an equal length manifold I think I should be broke and close to my goal. but please is there any other guages I will want to have, I do not want to have the interior clutered with guages but at the same time I want to see what I need to see to avoid seeing my rods on the pavment. thanks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

usually boost, egt, and oil pressure are pretty much standard. most air/fuel gauges are inaccurate.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

An accurate water temp is always nice...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

it really all depends on what you want to monitor.. people like different things.. if you want to do air/fuel, then get an aem wideband O2 sensor.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I understand that it is alot personal preference but since I have never ran a turbo before nor a built turbo I have little personal preference, I was looking for the needs if a a/f ratio meter is not needed then I probably will not get one. thanks for the info thus far


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

about your engine...

i just picked up my parts from the machine shop.. i had a long discussion with the guys there about what i wanted to do (CA18DET also)
the thing is... for 250 whp, you dont need to do that much

im going for around 375, and heres what we did
hot tanked the block, hand honed cylinders
new rings and bearings (clevite 77s)
polished the journals, and balanced rotating assembly (crank, rods, pistons, all balanced)
head pressure checked.. i almost put in stiffer springs, but i dont need to rev higher than 8500 anyway
all new gaskets
tomei 1.5 mm metal head gasket, and arp head studs

now, these guys (its 2 brothers whove been rebuilding engines forever... not just american eigher, theyve done everything, from pugeots and fiats to cam regrinds on sweedish engines out of military "BV" snow vehicles)

they reccommend against knife edging, yes, it may reduce resistence while passing thru the oil in the pan, but it may cause a problem with the harmonics and balance of the rotating assembly (you are cutting off a large chunk of something that spins..... think washing machine, with an even load on spin cycle, it runs smooth, open the lid and take all the clothes off one side, and let it start spinning again. it will start rumbling and shaking)

and for 250 hp, you may even be able to get there on the stock turbo if you do all the bolt ons and fuel system... ask boost boy about that one




mille-16i said:


> I was wondering as I do research for my turbo build up what is the most important things to have gauges for I have the standard oil presure and oil temp water temp RPMS volts and boost. is there really a big need for the air fuel ratio meters I hear people talk about I plan on/hope for about 250 wheel horse power out of a CA18DET fully built of course not just a turbo upgrade but full port and polish exrude honed intake balance and blueprinted bottom half maybe go as far as knife edgeing the crank to save wieght and parsitic drag also lightwieght flywheel and underdrive pulleys with some good cams and the right turbo and an equal length manifold I think I should be broke and close to my goal. but please is there any other guages I will want to have, I do not want to have the interior clutered with guages but at the same time I want to see what I need to see to avoid seeing my rods on the pavment. thanks



edit> just noticed you live on Osan... you can get some quick cash, those fake Luis Vuitton and Prada purses and bags they sell right outside your base (the first one on the right, then another one a bit further down the street on the left has better prices) you can get them for around $35, and sell them *as fakes* on ebay for at least $100 .... ive been kicking myself for not buying a bunch while i was there (all 3 times... never got any)


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks for the info I will reconsider the knife edging or atleast do lots of research to see the pro's and con's I just want a real solid and dependable turbo that is not a SR I would love 300 whp but I figured 250 is a sane number thanks for knocking that out of the water  . I will look into that purse thing I would just hate to be searched coming back on base with a bag full of purses might send me to Public (mental) health.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Boost, oil pressure, water tem are you most basic, If you want to get a Air/fuel, look into Innovate LM-1 wideband meter.

As for RPM, I notices on high rpm(6000-8200) I notice it to be off. So I picked up a aftermarket tachometer.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

My real ? is. is the A/F gauge needed for engine saftey purposes or is it more of a nicety like a volts meter.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

mille-16i said:


> My real ? is. is the A/F gauge needed for engine saftey purposes or is it more of a nicety like a volts meter.


Narrow band A/F gauges (any A/F gauge less than $200) are pretty much useless, they aren't very accurate at all.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

around here, we call autometer air fuel gauges RICE GAUGES


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks so my list includes Oil Temp - Oil Pressure - H2O Temp - Boost - RPMS and Volts and I should be able to cruise with out to much worry and be able to monitor what is the most vital??


----------

